# My little Curly



## platinumvague (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been wanting to get a new betta since I move a couple of months ago and could not take mine with me.Yesterday me and my boyfriend went to Petco and I was surprised at how many beautiful bettas they had.It was very tempting to get a pretty one.I saw one that was a color I have never seen before.He is Seafoam green.If you have ever had the big box of Crayola crayons he matches the Seafoam green crayon perfectly.I had to have him.Sadly his true colors did not show up in the pictures.I personally do not think he is the most beautiful betta but he is unique and I am very glad I got him.His name is Curly do to his top fin being curled.If anyone has any suggestions or comments on his color feel free to correct me or give your opinion!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I really like him!


----------



## platinumvague (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks  no matter what I do I can't get him to flare up.I'd really like to see him flared!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

He's awfully cute. ^^


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Very, very unique. I love the name. 

My Betta Yuuki has curled uhm... what are they called... those 2 long skinny fins right where their belly is...


----------



## hellojello (Sep 17, 2011)

aw!! i am in love with curly! give him some time - he'll flare sooner or later, hehe... took one of my boys over a month to get flarey


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Cute! I've never seen a dorsal curl like that.


----------



## platinumvague (Sep 16, 2011)

Now I feel bad for thinking he is ugly lol but thanks everyone!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Awwwww I love his curly dorsal, it's so unique!!!! His coloration is called pineapple (yellow-ish with black outlining each scale), and he's a very pretty representation of pineapple coloring =)


----------



## platinumvague (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow thanks Indyfishy.Thats pretty neat.I'll have to look more into the Pineapple coloration


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

flaring up means????


----------



## platinumvague (Sep 16, 2011)

Pardon me if that is not the correct term.I have saltwater tanks and this is only my 3rd betta but by flaring up I meant tail and fins spread like they do when they are being aggressive or territoral


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You are right, that is called flaring.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

hes very cute!! and his little curly top fin..omg!! def one of a kind:welldone:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

betaguy said:


> flaring up means????


Yup, as was mentioned before.. they will spread out their fins, and flare out their big bills and "dance" when they see another betta or look in a mirror... or like one of mine does, when he sees me coming to his tank and we get into a flaring contest back and forth. Well.. all I can really do it puff out my cheeks.. lol ;-)

As for Curly, Looooooooove him! I am partial to the curling fins, as my favorite has it. (The same one mentioned above, got him from a LFS with the curl) So whenever I see one on another I go awwwww... Curly is handsome and even if his coloring isn't as vivid in the pictures, one can see he is something special. 

He is flipped around so can't see it as easily.. but it's there.. now Xander has a curl buddy! =)


----------



## platinumvague (Sep 16, 2011)

Myates you have a beautiful betta! I can tell his top fin looks just like Curlys.Does anyone know if that is a defect and would pass on to his offspring? Just curious


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know.. I've heard it was a deformity and I've heard was due to bad water.. But Xander has been with me about 2 months or so, constant upkeep on water changes and it never "fixed" so probably a deformity. Would be cute to have more, imo, it makes them "different" but in a nice way lol


----------



## platinumvague (Sep 16, 2011)

I've always thought it could have been from bad breeding just like with any animal.I might breed him some day when I know more about it.he's just so happy to have a home and be out of that tiny cup


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww cute little guy. I love his curled fin - makes him unique!


----------

